# On The Bench: 8-18-2014



## therichinc (Aug 18, 2014)

Well This is what is on my plate for this week.
7 wedding knives
12-15 Battleship Texas Knives
6 Personal projects for sale
and some other stuff laying in the wait
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Mobile%20Uploads/20140818_135257_zpsut0m9kyw.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn you've been busy! Keep us posted as you get them finished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 18, 2014)

Dam Rick you got a lot of sanding to do.  Its great to see that you have so much work on your plate and your business is booming. Keep up the good work. Should be up mid-September to see you and your dad. I'll bring some of my knives to show you 2.

Scott

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 19, 2014)

Sounds good Scott we will be here. We try to stay busy, however sometimes Fishing takes over haha.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 19, 2014)

therichinc said:


> Sounds good Scott we will be here. We try to stay busy, however sometimes Fishing takes over haha.


 
Been a long time since I have gone fishing. If the crappie are still running pick me up some and we can have a fish fry one night. Haha!!!


----------



## therichinc (Aug 19, 2014)

Man I cant tell you the last time I went crappie fishing. Being a bass Tournament fisherman kinda ruins you on other species haha. I do know for a fact that the white bass are running in the river now. I pulled up to a bend that we normally fish during a tournament and every cast for about 30 minutes we were catching whites about 15-18" long. Fun but not productive for our limit haha...We ended up getting 5th that day :(


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 19, 2014)

White bass are tasty too!!! To bad they interfered with your tourney.


----------



## therichinc (Aug 19, 2014)

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Mobile%20Uploads/20140819_142911_zpsnuhitrzt.jpg
Got this Devin Thomas Raindrop Damascus that still has to be cut up into patterns. It has steel from the USS Texas Battleship forged into it. Cool Stuff


----------

